# According to this,



## wabbitt (Feb 26, 2015)

You are all mental and need treatment.  http://www.globalresearch.ca/officials-declare-eating-healthy-a-mental-disorder/5431992


----------



## mickems (Feb 26, 2015)

and why were you on the globalresearchca website?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 26, 2015)

mickems said:


> and why were you on the globalresearchca website?



Someone posted the article on facebook :32 (1):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2015)

I think we already knew this...

Big is beatudyful


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2015)

Wtf kind of autocorrect is that?


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2015)

Never listen to the government -George Carlin


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

No idea what beatudyful is, but when I googled it, it took me to ali baba.  Are you speaking in code?


----------

